# How did you become a breeder?



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

First of all I am not going to become a breeder and I'm not about to look for a puppy hopefully for a decade or so







. After over two years on this board I learnt so much about the dogs and the breeders who are memebers here were always so knowledgeable and helpful and willing to share their experience. I just thought it would be nice to understand a human side of breeding business, too, since as much as I love the dogs and animals people are still coming first in my books. 

I know that curiousity killed the cat but I will still ask if you, the breeders, would mind to share the story of your beginnings? How did you decide to become a breeder? Why? How did it actually happen? How much it took to stay in business and still manage to preserve the breed?

I know that the majority lists the breeding philosophy on your webpages but I would like to hear what it really takes to stand behind those words. I hope those are not too personal questions.

Thank you so much!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a thread here where breeders introduce themselves and give their background and reasons/goals for becoming breeders. It was very informative and I bookmarked it on my previous PC but I cannot find it now. From memory, most people had a love of the breed and wanted to produce dogs to enable them to produce strong nerved dogs with the ability to be working dogs but still great reliable family members. It was a great thread ..... I hope it is still here somewhere.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks, Alison! I would love to read that thread, maybe someone else has a link to it. I know the general answer - to preserve and better the breed, I was just thinking that everyone of GSD enthusiasts can say that they love the breed but not every one becomes a breeder. I was wondering what would be really a trigger to go into this business because it's not a very lucrative niche unless it's a very big commercial kennel operation or a puppy mill.

A friend of mine is becoming a breeder because she wants to donate dogs to search and rescue and law enforcement. She's very dedicated and I absolutely admire her and her goals and will help her with whatever I can. The trigger for her was Sept. 11.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry Oksana, I cannot find it! I have searched each thread even Schutzhund and the archives and the posts of people I know posted to it but I cannot find it. It was very informative but it looks as if it is gone in the recent pruning.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSD07First of all I am not going to become a breeder and I'm not about to look for a puppy hopefully for a decade or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I got my first GSD (American show lines) I loved her SO much I wanted to breed her and have more just like her.

I have learned SO much since then!!

While I have no GSD breeding plans in the near future I DO plan to breed my Chinese Crested this year.

She has a very nice structure - as do many CCs out there.

She has an awesome, outgoing, loves-everybody, not-much-bothers-her tempament - many CCs out there do *NOT*.

She has great prey and play drive!! And not many CCs do.

She is what I consider to be an almost perfect example of the breed.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

35 yrs ago a friend had a beautiful BIS German Shepherd , I was talked into leasing a top quality female and bred to him, disaster, mom died, C-section, 1 live pup, went to person who had paid deposit, pup killed by car at 4 months. Next effort yrs later, supposedly sterile female bred by my male 7 live pups so female back to breeder fro her litter, all pups died of heart problems, breeder spayed and gave away my CH--CDX female. Next breeding 7 yrs later,mom got Pyrometra and died when litter 3 weeks old while being spayed. 

I will NEVER breed again, all these were healthy dogs prior to being bred and all had problems unforeseen. I love my dogs too much and although I have had the worst luck, and always go to the vet at the earliest sign of problems, all this has happened. All of these were house dogs and I loved them and always tell people if you love your dog Don't breed, just buy from reputable breeders and let them take risks. 

I applaud those of you who are reputable but I will never be one of you, I am a good owner, and I encourage others to not breed.


----------

